# 1970-71 400 Stock Pontiac Intake Manifold Recommendation



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

All - Looking for your thoughts please.

I have a 1971 Pontiac 400 WK 4-speed Engine 068 Cam. 

The Block is a 1970 with #13 Heads no Intake Manifold. 

I am between the 481733 (1971) and 9799068 (1970) Intake Manifolds as I pretty much only do Stock Parts. 

I know the Carb Choke setup differs slightly but other than that my first thought is they are comparable Manifolds.

If one would work better than the other with the #13 Heads ... six of one, half dozen of the other ... 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

All 67-72 D port manifolds flow the same. And the later EGR manifolds are almost as good. Use the one that fits your choke and other manifold accessories. .


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Much appreciated ... 481733 (1971) it is. Randy


----------

